# Installing dcc decoder question



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

Hi all. I have never installed a dcc decoder into a loco yet. My question is, when I do install one. Speed wise, will it perform the same way it did when it was dc. Or will I have to change cv's right away? The decoder will be going into my dcc ready bachmann ho 80 ton three truck shay. Hope I explained myself good enough. Thank you .


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

As I understand CVs, you can change them if you want. The decoder comes with some factory presets, which you can adjust if you're unhappy with what's given by the manufacturer. From what I've read here, the higher priced (higher quality) decoders give more pleasing loco performance.

Hope this helps.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

Fire21 said:


> As I understand CVs, you can change them if you want. The decoder comes with some factory presets, which you can adjust if you're unhappy with what's given by the manufacturer. From what I've read here, the higher priced (higher quality) decoders give more pleasing loco performance.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for the reply fire 21. It does give me more insight.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Its nice to at least change the address CV from the default 3 to the number on the loco. I put a Soundtraxx decoder in my Shay.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

Lemonhawk said:


> Its nice to at least change the address CV from the default 3 to the number on the loco. I put a Soundtraxx decoder in my Shay.


Hi lemonhawk. Did you have to change cv's to get it to perform good when you installed the decoder? Or was it fine right from the start?


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

You adding a new decoder or buying a new loco with DCC will be no different.
Both decoders come set to the default settings. Yes, installed one will run fine
right off. Then you can fine tune it with the CVs if you want.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

mopac said:


> You adding a new decoder or buying a new loco with DCC will be no different.
> Both decoders come set to the default settings. Yes, installed one will run fine
> right off. Then you can fine tune it with the CVs if you want.


Thanks mopac. That's what I was hoping to hear.


----------



## daveh219 (Sep 16, 2012)

Alaska...I too was curious about changing codes on my decoders when first installed. I agree with Lemonhawk about changing the default code of "3" to the engine #. As for changing other CV's that comes with experience and what you have/want from your engine such as lighting, momentum, speed etc. It took me a while and eventually bought the stuff to control/change CV;s via computer. Good luck....


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

You can run the decoder as it comes but you will want to fine tune the CVs to make the loco to perform the way you want. For instance the start voltage can be adjusted to get it to move off with just a whiff of throttle or a more hefty ammont. You'll want to limit top speed to a reasonable level, a shay doesn't top 100mph! You can play around with the settings as you wish until you have it how you want. Don't worry about messing anything up, you can just reset the decoder to its default settings if you don't like it.

Just one thing about decoders, they're not all born equal. Get a good quality one from a well known brand. In my experience Lenz and ESU offer the best performance, especially slow speed, important on a Shay I would think. The Lenz has a switching feature, push fnc3 and it cuts the speed in half, neat.

You'll also find some have extra lighting features. Firebox flicker would be a nice option on a steamer.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

AR, just found this for you on the TCS site: http://www.tcsdcc.com/Customer_Cont...Bachmman_Spectrum_80Ton_three_truck_Shay.html

Might help you out with the installation. You don't have to use their decoder but it would be a good choice.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

Cycleops said:


> You can run the decoder as it comes but you will want to fine tune the CVs to make the loco to perform the way you want. For instance the start voltage can be adjusted to get it to move off with just a whiff of throttle or a more hefty ammont. You'll want to limit top speed to a reasonable level, a shay doesn't top 100mph! You can play around with the settings as you wish until you have it how you want. Don't worry about messing anything up, you can just reset the decoder to its default settings if you don't like it.
> 
> Just one thing about decoders, they're not all born equal. Get a good quality one from a well known brand. In my experience Lenz and ESU offer the best performance, especially slow speed, important on a Shay I would think. The Lenz has a switching feature, push fnc3 and it cuts the speed in half, neat.
> 
> You'll also find some have extra lighting features. Firebox flicker would be a nice option on a steamer.


Thanks for your reply cycleops.
The top speed was one of the reasons I posted this post. I was wondering if the speed band .especially top speed would be the same as it is now in DC, without having to change the speed cv's to make it the same speed as it is now in dc.you right Shays are slow and I must keep it proto typical. 

Thanks for the info on decoders. I will check out lenz. The fire box flicker would be nice.


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

daveh219 said:


> Alaska...I too was curious about changing codes on my decoders when first installed. I agree with Lemonhawk about changing the default code of "3" to the engine #. As for changing other CV's that comes with experience and what you have/want from your engine such as lighting, momentum, speed etc. It took me a while and eventually bought the stuff to control/change CV;s via computer. Good luck....


I'm glad I wasn't alone on this topic. I do change the default # , always to the cab number. Thank you for your reply dave...


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

Alaska Railroad. I did the Soundtraxx install probably back in 2000. I know I changed the address, what I can't remember is what I did to get the chuff rate up so it sounds like a shay. It might have been a sound selection rather than a chuff rate change. I also can't remember if the unit was DCC ready. I know I had to make a little box for the speaker and poke holes in the coal load, but I noticed when I ran it a few weeks ago that the coal load seemed to be missing. Its a great loco to watch and listen to! I've also accumulated a fleet of Kadee log disconnects for it to pull around, just need to make some logs for it. Too many projects going at the moment!


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

Lemonhawk said:


> Alaska Railroad. I did the Soundtraxx install probably back in 2000. I know I changed the address, what I can't remember is what I did to get the chuff rate up so it sounds like a shay. It might have been a sound selection rather than a chuff rate change. I also can't remember if the unit was DCC ready. I know I had to make a little box for the speaker and poke holes in the coal load, but I noticed when I ran it a few weeks ago that the coal load seemed to be missing. Its a great loco to watch and listen to! I've also accumulated a fleet of Kadee log disconnects for it to pull around, just need to make some logs for it. Too many projects going at the moment!


Thank you lemonhawk. I am looking for log cars to go with mine. Wow some of them are expensive. They sure are great looking cars though.


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

As has been said, you can run your trains right
from the start after installing a new decoder.

But, as also mentioned, you will likely want to
reset some of the CVs related to acceleration.

I installed Digitrax decoders in 2 Bachmann GP30s. They ran
fine but the speed jumped from one step to the
next. After adjusting the CVs, they were much
smoother. 

Be sure to read the instructions that come with
your decoders. Heed the warning to be aware
of which motor tab goes to the right rail. Connect
the right rail feed wire and the wire from the
decoder to the indicated motor tab per the
decoder instructions. This will
assure the loco will go Forward with
the controller command.

Also make sure the motor is isolated from the
frame before installing the decoder.

Don


----------



## alaska railroad (Oct 20, 2015)

DonR said:


> As has been said, you can run your trains right
> from the start after installing a new decoder.
> 
> But, as also mentioned, you will likely want to
> ...


Thanks don. I have the dcc ready shay.just add the 8 pin decoder to the board.


----------

